# New G 22. Question about accidental slide derailment?



## pb81620 (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi All, I'm brand new to this forum and happy it's available. I purchased my first Glock (G22) two weeks ago and love it. It has a perfect grip fit, balance and shootability. 

This is an odd topic to bring up, but it's been driving me a bit crazy since it happened the day of my purchase. Eventhough I've fired a few handguns, I must admit I do not have very much experience with or have handled Glocks. The only other handgun I have is a S&W model 422 .22cal. Field stripping is so easy with the Glock and completely different than the S&W. It seems absolutely fool proof. Except for me and what happened only once. Opp's. So with that said, this is what happened and I need to know what other peoples opinions and advice are and if I should have any concerns.

I am writing this to gather information before talking with my local dealer. First, the G22 operates, functions and fires just fine. Now, I will describe what happened prior to me using and firing the gun for the first time. The dealer stepped me through the simple process of fieldstripping. I did it successfully at least three times in his shop before walking out the door. So now I'm at home and showing my wife the new purchase. I was showing her how to field strip it. First strip no problem. Second strip something happened. Somehow, and I don't know why because it happened fast, I de-railed the slide during take down. For whatever reason, the slide slid back and ended up on top of the rear frame rails and slightly bound up. Keep in mind the slide was still connected to the front frame rails on both sides. I know I know I know. How could I be so careless. I don't know either, but it happened.

Anyways, restarted the process of fieldstripping and got slide removed from atop the rear rails. Slid it forward and disconnected from the frame. I did need to repull the trigger during this re-strip. I completely and very thoroughly inspected every piece and part on the slide and frame that I could visibly see. Nothing appears damaged, bent, etc. Frame rails appear fine. I have also done the recommended trigger safety checks and it passed. 

I have fired 50 rounds through it flawlessly. It has fixed sights and grouping seems consistent, but to the left of center. Hopefully just trigger pull discipline.

After describing this incident, I'd like to know what other people think and if they've seen this type of derailment happen before. Please send me your advise, opinions and thoughts about this and if there is anyting I could have damaged and should be concerned about. 

Thanks in advance,
Paul


----------



## Lupak (Jun 25, 2008)

Your problem sounds to me as extremely strange, i have disassembled Glocks more than xxx times but never experienced what you describe, although you will get problems disassembling when you pull the slide back fully and not pulling the trigger (safe direction) before you try to disassemble, in that state there's no other cure than racking the slide and pulling the trigger at the same time.

BTW .40 is a nice caliber but be aware of the feedramp/barrelmouth issue with Glocks, be careful especially with reloads "kB" i think they call it..


----------



## pb81620 (Apr 18, 2009)

So I read your comment on the feedramp/ barrelmouth matter. What's the issue with that on Glocks? I've read a couple other posts that may be related to that, but haven't read too far into the forum postings yet. Reloads do scare me a bit when fired through an auto loading handgun. I hate to ask but what does "kB" stand for. (Killer Bullet?) I'd like to know more about this feedramp/barrel mouth issue. Please Comment.

Thanks in Advance,
Paul
P


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

i may have a simple solution to your complicated problem

let me start off by saying that iv done the same thing, we start striping the glock like so


remove mag
check the chamber 
dry fire 
then start the process of taking the slide off

ur problem may have been in the first 3 steps, it sounds like you got alittle carried away and forgot to dryfire after racking the slide to check for a round in the chamber 


just a thought
knox


----------



## BigNic (Feb 17, 2009)

KB is an abrieviation for a Kaboom.

As for your derailment, a similar thing happened to my 21sf while putting the slide back on after a cleaning. I had the slide half way on, and inadvertantly pushed/rolled the left side of the slide up off of the center rail while it was still moving backwards (still on front rails). I gently slid it back into place and checked it... no damage. I have since put 1000+ rounds downrange with it. If it bothers you, have your gunsmith look it over for you. BTW I can't do this with my 19 as the rails are too close together.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Couldn't help myself. :smt033


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

You are terrible Todd. :smt082:anim_lol::smt082


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Hrm weird, I thought I had a post in here but now it appears it never made it.

I was thinking perhaps the magazine was still inserted into the grip and pushing up on the slide as it was being removed, and perhaps this caused the slide to "derail." I can't think of much else which could cause this. Just to be thorough, during the process of checking and clearing the chamber before disassembly, also remove the magazine, THEN remove the slide.

If you're already doing this, well then I'm out of ideas.


----------



## pb81620 (Apr 18, 2009)

Looking back at this I think I must have forgotten to dry fire the gun before removing the slide. So I have to say I'm leaning toward what Knox mentioned. Over the weekend I fieldstripped it multiple times (too many to count) and each and everytime it broke down as it should. I even forgot to remove the empty magazine quite a few times and it still didn't derail and stripped with no problems. I do however try to remember to remove the magazine first.

Paul 

Paul


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I've had people bring Glocks in in a panic in this exact state a few times before. I've done it on purpose to show people how to fix it. I've had some non-Glocks come in this way, too. Pretty much, it happens. Just be careful putting the slide back on. Don't throw it back together right away. And if it happens again, just give it a good whack on the back end.


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

You're not alone,I've done this with my 36.It happens.!


----------

